#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-24
<VulKnO> bye
<mib_uxxkaq> hola Juanpe
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> Felcitaciones Juanpe, por el parche ;)
<cfoch> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-25
<viperhoot> que ricos carnavales csm
<viperhoot> :D
<EGCdigital> wenas
<viperhoot> saludos EGCdigital
<Juanpe> viperhoot: siguen envenenandose con licor de a luk ? :P:
<viperhoot> Juanpe, con el macerado de la tia de algún amigo del primo
<viperhoot> está mejor q el año pasado creo
<viperhoot> :D
<EGCdigital> kiubo
<EGCdigital> !seen neosergio
<Juanpe> juas
 * Juanpe cuando piso caxa, pa los carnavales en la plaza era el y su mancha eran los unicos q estaban con chela, el resto estaba con licor de luk :P
<EGCdigital> jojojo
<Juanpe> oe sin vainas q valientes
<Juanpe> con el frio de mela que hacia
 * viperhoot no asegura eso: http://www.flickr.com/photos/clauarroyo/2361946416/
 * viperhoot sabe que este carnaval ha estado bravo: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yQMU8zyplUU/SaNtKVcVaXI/AAAAAAAAB3M/bkpXWinmYb4/s1600-h/IMG_0231.jpg
<EGCdigital> y ese fue el spam del dia gracias a viperhoot
<EGCdigital> auspiciado por Redbull
<viperhoot> por el calientito de la plaza será :P
<cristianrc> hola
<cristianrc> hay alguien ?
<cristianrc> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RoAkSoAx> hola cristianrc
<cristianrc> hola roaksoax
<cristianrc> eres de la comunidad ubuntu ?
<RoAkSoAx> cristianrc, si lo soy
<cristianrc> y de q se trata esa comunidad ?
<cristianrc> o la comunidad es ser parte de esta web y nada mas
<RoAkSoAx> cristianrc, la comunidad se trata en difundir la utilización de UBuntu
<RoAkSoAx> la comunidad participa en varios eventos y organiza varios eventos, sobre todo en lima, relacionados a ubuntu
<cristianrc> si yo uso ubuntu xD
<cristianrc> ah y cualquiera puede ir a sus eventos
<cristianrc> holaaaa se me cerro la ventana jaja
<RoAkSoAx> cristianrc, si
<RoAkSoAx> cualquiera puede participar en los evnto
<cristianrc> pero hay siempre un grupito q viene en representacion de la comunidad ubuntu con sus politos y gorritas creo
<RoAkSoAx> el ser parte de la comunidad tb involucra participar en la organizacion de los evento
<cristianrc> como me uno a ellos jaja
<RoAkSoAx> cristianrc, esos somos
<cristianrc> y como me uno a ustedes ?
<RoAkSoAx> cristianrc, pues es simple, sigue los lineamientos que dice en la pagina web.. ahorita te los paso
<cristianrc> oh ok
<cristianrc> aprovechando q eres de la comunidad linux debes saber bastante de linux verdad
<cristianrc> sabes como poner el Grub Grafico del Suse para el Ubuntu ?
<cristianrc> para el ubuntu 8.10 ( para escojer entre windows xp y ubuntu )
<RoAkSoAx> cristianrc, ya tienes todos los SO's instalados?
<cristianrc> si ambos
<RoAkSoAx> cristianrc, http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/miembrooficial
<RoAkSoAx> cristianrc, y estas utilizando el grub que viene en ubuntu verdad?
<cristianrc> oh ahi esta el link
<cristianrc> oye y sabes poner el grub grafico de suse para ubuntu ?
<cristianrc> upss creo q no sabes bueno gracias por la ayuda bye
<cristianrc> T.T
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuanod es el FF?
<nxvl> ya fue creo
<nxvl> aer
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<nxvl> sep, ya fue
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oks cmsr xD
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, jaunty está en alpha 4 verdad?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> el alpha 5 sale manhana
<nxvl> estamos en main freeze para el alpha 5
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, main freeze signifca que el freeze es solo para el main y no para universe?
<nxvl> algo asi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que solo se pueden corregir errores de los paquetes en universe?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000539.html
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok xvre.. entonces .. si he hecho empaquetado un programa desde 0.. y deseo que esté en el universe.. todavia se puede verdaD?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> tienes q esperar a q Koala abra
<nxvl> pero anda subiendolo a revu
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si ya lo subi a revu para jaunty
<RoAkSoAx> solo le cambio el changelog y está pa koala vrdad?
<nxvl> ahora subelo a un PPA para q la gente lo pruebe en jaunty y espera a q abra Koala
<nxvl> si, el codename deberia ser Karmic
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<RoAkSoAx> lo subire a mi PPA
<EGCdigital> hoy somos backstreetboys
<EGCdigital> shayeah!
<EGCdigital> 2da vez en esta semana que se cae gmail
<waltico> la crisis xD
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-26
<miyasi> saludos a todos
<miyasi> alguiewn sabe como
<miyasi> configuro mi firewall para permitir a mi servidor de correos interno que envie y reciba
<nxvl> ufw
<nxvl> q version de ubuntu estas usando?
<miyasi> ubuntu 7.04
<miyasi> mira lo unico que me queda hacer
<miyasi> es como configurar para que me perimita recibir y enviar mis correos
<miyasi> a mi servidor que esta en mi red interna
<miyasi> mconfigyre mi proxy transparente
<miyasi> y esta bien
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos, alguien con vida?
<miyasi> si
<EGCdigital> yup
<miyasi> luis
<EGCdigital> ...
<miyasi> luis me puedes ayudar a terminar de configura mi firewall
<mib_gz9e0y> oe
<mib_gz9e0y> holaaa
<mib_gz9e0y> yuo fron??
<miyasi> hoila
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-27
<VulKnO> hola a todos y a ti ChanServ
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-28
<XxleoxX> hi
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-01
<xander21c1> Holas
<xander21c1> alguien tuvo problemas para acceder desde pidgin  a freenode.net
<mib_rqlbl7> hola
<mib_rqlbl7> como principiante q puedo hacer para ayudar en ubuntu?
<mib_rqlbl7> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-03-04
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oe vicioso... que juego es bueno para PS3
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<nxvl> Call of Duty MW2
<nxvl> LO MEJOR!
<nxvl> Dirt 2 si quieres carros
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya lo termine el Call of Duty
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, dirt 2?  bueno tengo el NFS shift... asi que vamos aver q tal va ese
<nxvl> ya llegaste a 70 en online mode?
<nxvl> ya terminaste los special ops en veteran?
<nxvl> dirt es de rally
<nxvl> es BUENISIMO
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no solo hemos jugado misions.. y normal :) hahaha sino que estabamos jugando en la PS3 de uno de mis amigos, pero hoy me llego mi PS3
<RoAkSoAx> asi que hoy empieza mi vicio propio
<RoAkSoAx> y dale voy av er el dirt 2
<RoAkSoAx> escuche que el assassins creed 2 tb es muy bvueno
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, btw... no se si en desktop pero no actualices tu libc6
<RoAkSoAx> otherwise te quedaras sin apt :)
<nxvl> acabo de actualizar
<nxvl> y normalllll
<nxvl> libc6 s el mismo para server o desktop
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, uhm que raro, desues de que actualice el apt me daba un segmentation fault
<RoAkSoAx> ahora que reinicie creo que ya no
<RoAkSoAx> si peus ya no
#ubuntu-pe 2010-03-06
<Arc_Fallen28> Saludos a todos
<Arc_Fallen28> alguien sabe si saldra alguna table con ubuntu o linux
<xander21c> Hola Arc_Fallen28
<Arc_Fallen28> hola
<xander21c> no tengo idea, pero puedes ver la pagina de dell (http://content.dell.com/us/en/enterprise/linux.aspx?c=us&cs=555&l=en&s=biz)
<xander21c> no creo tengan tables
<xander21c> *tablets
<Arc_Fallen28> tienes razon todavia no tienen tablets, habra q esperar
<Arc_Fallen28> tal vez a mediados salgan modelos
<Arc_Fallen28> Adios y gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2012-02-27
<zaimatzoain> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> zaimatzoain Hola!
<zaimatzoain> bueno
<zaimatzoain> me presento
<zaimatzoain> soy zaimatzoain
<zaimatzoain> me mudo a perú el 1 de marzo
<zaimatzoain> desde españa
<zaimatzoain> para estudiar en la PUCP
<zaimatzoain> un semestre
<zaimatzoain> necesito información sobre el precio de los departamentos
<zaimatzoain> para estudiantes
<zaimatzoain> sabes algo, JoseeAntonioR?
<zaimatzoain> o sobre páginas de empleo peruanas para profesionales de la informática
<JoseeAntonioR> zaimatzoain Uhm, podría ayudarte a conseguir información, mándame un PM y podemos hablar por ahí más tranquilamente.
<zaimatzoain> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien del Council por aquí?
<zaimatzoain> JoseeAntonioR
<zaimatzoain> cuánto estimas que cuesta un trayecto en taxi desde el aeropuerto hasta pueblo libre?
<loar_> Hola, saben cómo puedo borrar un archivo con nombre "-f" ?
<JoseeAntonioR> loar_ Claro. Me permites la ubicación del archivo y el nombre?
<JoseeAntonioR> loar_ Con eso te podré dar el comando exacto.
<skaterboy> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<skaterboy> alguien con vida?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-01
<Lordofsraam> como va
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-02
<miki> Hola Mundooooo
<miki> Que novedades, estoy buscando información, para la fabricación de un nuevo codigo
<miki> quien me pueda brindar informacion para lograr como crearlo avise
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-03
<druiz> Buenas noches!
<zaimatzoain> hola
<zaimatzoain> alguien vivo por acá?
<Morell> Hola...
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola!
<zaimatzoain> bueno
<zaimatzoain> soy recién llegado a perú
<ivancp> ...
<zaimatzoain> y a lima
<zaimatzoain> usuario de linux
<zaimatzoain> me interesaba por la comunidad local de usuarios de software libre
<zaimatzoain> y de linux
<zaimatzoain> hay listas de correo o grupos de usuarios?
<Morell> welcome
<ivancp> hm
<Morell> zaimatzoain, http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/
<zaimatzoain> gracias
<ivancp> de donde vienes zaimatzoain ?
<zaimatzoain> madrid
<Morell> zaimatzoain, cuánto tiempo con Lignux?
<zaimatzoain> unos diez años
<zaimatzoain> uso línux desde el núcleo 2.2
<zaimatzoain> redhat 5.2 fue mi primera distro allá por 2001
<Morell> buen tiempo ya...
<Morell> zaimatzoain, qué distro utilizas ahora?
<zaimatzoain> ahora mismo una ubuntu netbook edition
<zaimatzoain> y en el otro ordenador que dejé allí en España, una debian sid
<zaimatzoain> pero también he trabajado con gentoo en el pasado
<zaimatzoain> debian es la que más me gusta
<zaimatzoain> es la única que he consentido usar en entornos profesionales
<Morell> ok
<zaimatzoain> hay empleo en perú como experto en linux o unix?
<zaimatzoain> o programador de sistemas en C
<Morell> zaimatzoain, pues sí debe haber...
<Morell> http://www.computrabajo.com.pe/
<Morell> dale una búsqueda
<zaimatzoain> gracias
<zaimatzoain> vine como estudiante visitante a pasar un semestre en la PUCP
<zaimatzoain> es buena universidad?
<zaimatzoain> era la única con la que la mía tiene convenio de intercambio
<Morell> sí es buena universidad...
<zaimatzoain> de hecho pasé hoy por allá y vi que tienen venados paciendo sobre el césped de su recinto
<Morell> zaimatzoain, usas todavía en tu netbook el entorno anterior a Unity...
<zaimatzoain> sí
<zaimatzoain> el gnome anterior a todo eso
<Morell> me gustaba la netbook edition...
<Morell> qué netbook tienes?
<Morell> zaimatzoain, bienvenido de nuevo y que sea agradable tu estadía en este país...
<Morell> mantente en línea siempre se necesita a alguien con experiencia en Linux para consultar...
<ivancp> acabo de encontrarle un bug a twitter
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp:  Se puede saber cuál es?
<ivancp> lo acabo de postear... calentito... calentito :  http://en.latindevelopers.com/ivancp/2012/twitter-bug-found/
<ivancp> ya hice mi buena accion del dia... ahora si a jatear!
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Reportalo a Twitter y borra toda evidencia para que sea exclusivo, y puede que te den una paga.
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Al menos Facebook hace eso
<ivancp> huy xuxa!
<ivancp> lo reenvié a @support
<ivancp> ojalá eso valga
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Deberían tener un formulario de contacto exclusivo para bugs, pero supongo que eso debe servir.
<ivancp> dejame buscar
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Ojo, si encuentras el formulario, fíjate que no sea el de bugs de seguridad
<ivancp> tan dificil puede ser reportar un bug?
<zaimatzoain> alguien aquí estudia en pucp?
<ivancp> ya no esta disponible el enlace para reportar bugs (o es muy dificil de encontrar)
<ivancp> mañana veo esa "nota"
<ivancp> zaimatzoain: cuando estes asistiendo regularmente a la pucp vas a encontrar muchos
<zaimatzoain> bueno, eso es inevitable
<ivancp> mis ojos tan casaos... me voy a jatear
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Suerte con el reporte!
<ivancp> thxs
<ivancp> bye
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-04
<ivancp> cuantos confirmados para la reuna de la noche?
<buscador24> hola sala
<JoseeAntonioR> buscador24: Hola!
<buscador24> que novedades hoy por la red ubuntu
<buscador24> que se hablara hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> buscador24: Veremos distintos temas para poder volver a activar la comunidad :) La reunión empieza 8pm.
<buscador24> ok perfectoo
<buscador24> asi ley en mi correo
<elmurci> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-27
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como viste lo de la uds?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no se si decir bien o mal
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, es algo complicado
<SergioMeneses> pero al menos Lyz si tiene razon en varias cosas de las q dijo
<JoseeAntonioR> sep
<SergioMeneses> pues JoseeAntonioR esperar a ver como nos va en estas nuevas uds
<JoseeAntonioR> esperemos que no mal
<JoseeAntonioR> pero de todos modos, es un problema para mi en parte
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por?
<JoseeAntonioR> el colegio, no es tan facil que me den permiso si no hay viaje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso es lo que dicen varios
<SergioMeneses> como asistir desde el trabajo?
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos si tienes q hacer algo urgente
<SergioMeneses> es mas facil conseguir el permiso y dedicarse esa semana a ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> pero como dijeron vamos a ver como nos va
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que me den permiso
<JoseeAntonioR> vuelvo al colegio el lunes, y martes y miercoles es el coso
<JoseeAntonioR> si no me dan permiso seria pesimo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ademas creo que hay algo q se pierde... y es el progreso que se hace cuando se esta en areas comunes o como siguen luego las discusiones en los pasillos
<SergioMeneses> creo que eso si se perdera
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y hablando de todo, como vas? tiempo sin hablarnos
<JoseeAntonioR> sep, yo ya casi llego a nivel 55 en black ops 2 :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja andas muy productivo xD
<SergioMeneses> yo llevo ya como un mes sin jugar wow xD
<SergioMeneses> me aburri
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo no creo aburrirme
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, despues de un tiempo....
<JoseeAntonioR> van como 3 meses
<SergioMeneses> bueno hay monte lo de totem para la ugj! ya hice la tarea del dia xD
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque acabo de pasar a black ops 2
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * JoseeAntonioR ya no quiere colegio :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/no-uds-for-you
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo lo deje porq jugaba siempre de noche hasta la madrugada y me estaba volviendo poco productivo asi que bueno... menos juego y mas ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya ando haciendo las vueltas del grado!!!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> por eso me la paso poco conectado en el dia
<SergioMeneses> y pues ya pensar en hacer cosas de gente grande como roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> yo ya quiero trabajar, nada de universidad
<JoseeAntonioR> pero bueh, habra que pasar 5 años mas estudiando
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-28
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: usted va a asistir al UDS?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no es online?
<SergioMeneses> btw hola :D
<JoseeAntonioR> claro claro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ? pues a las q pueda asistir estare
<SergioMeneses> aunque aun como no se que zona horaria usaran queda dificil saber a cuales se puede
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> UTC
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm
<SergioMeneses> dificil entonces
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como te dije toca ver como quedan los calendarios
<SergioMeneses> a ver a cuales podemos asistir
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<SergioMeneses> fijo algunos quedaran de madrugada
 * JoseeAntonioR quiere faltar al colegio
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, al colegio se puede... pero como haces con el trabajo :S
<JoseeAntonioR> el colegio me hace todo un lio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, espera a la universidad jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh :(
 * JoseeAntonioR ya no quiere
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y de tus conocidos que han dicho de la uds? yo no he podido estar muy conectado estos dias
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> dante esta desconectado, phil esta con examenes
<JoseeAntonioR> de ahi, que otros conocidos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se: lyz, jorge
<JoseeAntonioR> lyz esta molesta porque no ha habido tiempo, jorge, bueno jorge tiene que asistir de todas maneras
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la primera uds es el 15 dias sino estoy mal
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: 15 dias? en menos de una semana, dira
<SergioMeneses> todavia se haran blueprints?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, mismo sistema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,  y confirmado q canonical no patrocinara mas uds en persona?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope
<SergioMeneses> bueno lo que si me llama la atencion es como se pronuncio la comunidad... entre chiste y chansa andan aburridos y con un no se que
<JoseeAntonioR> si, es medio raro
<JoseeAntonioR> es que es algo demasiado, DEMASIADO repentino
<JoseeAntonioR> si iban a hacer algo asi, opino yo que no deberian haber anunciado el otro en Oakland
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esperar a ver como sale eso...
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: wanna help me spread my last blog post?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, link
 * SergioMeneses a punto de ir a dormir
<JoseeAntonioR> https://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/localizing-the-qa-systems/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, = http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<SergioMeneses> lo manejamos nosotros mismos
<JoseeAntonioR> I know
<JoseeAntonioR> pero ese no es el objetivo
<JoseeAntonioR> es tener un askubuntu localizado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, algo tarde no?
<JoseeAntonioR> se refiere a la hora, o al ciclo?
<SergioMeneses> a la fecha de propuesta
<SergioMeneses> ellos nos pasan la infraestructura que ya tienen ? o toca armarlo desde 0?¿
<SergioMeneses> btw pienso que deberia ser como LP escoges el filtro de idioma y sale...
<SergioMeneses> bueno al menos shapado salio primero q ask ubuntu xD
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, algo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> algo asi quiere hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> pero me tomo tiempo hacer el blog post, hubo bastante investigacion de por medio
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-01
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como va el jam?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: aqui nada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo empiezo a jam jam el sabado jejeje
<SergioMeneses> hoy ando todavia con los papeles para el grado
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-02
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping, urgente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ?
<SergioMeneses> andaba al telofono
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> preguntica
<JoseeAntonioR> ustedes tienen algun sistema donde un usuario diga 'yo quiero mi cd, me lo pueden enviar por correo postal por favor?' y ellos les pagan?
<JoseeAntonioR> hay una persona de colombia que me contacto mediante upe, a donde lo redirijo
<SergioMeneses> osea que quiera un cds, y pague el envio?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el problema es q el material se destina es a los eventos
<SergioMeneses> alli se consigue
<JoseeAntonioR> no, no
<JoseeAntonioR> del cd pack que les mandan a inicio de ciclo
<JoseeAntonioR> no del conference pack
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, es el mismo banco
<SergioMeneses> los maneja AndresMujica
<SergioMeneses> aqui se hacen muchisimos eventos al año... pero dile q escriba a la lista de correos de uco
<SergioMeneses> yo no manejo los envios de material :S
<JoseeAntonioR> en todo caso yo me contacto con el
<JoseeAntonioR> hace mil años que no hablamos, de paso que lo saludo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ok dale
#ubuntu-pe 2014-03-01
<NiKeCRu666> Hola, alguien por aqui?
<jose> NiKeCRu666: si?
<NiKeCRu666> Hola jose, tengo un problema, instale ubuntu 12.04 LTS de 32bits, actualice todo, y cuando intento descargar un archivo de tamaño en MB me da un error en el google chrome o en firefox, y dice: Error de red
<jose> bueno, he ahí el error
<NiKeCRu666> podrias ayudarme por favor? =( estoy googleando desde en la mañana
<NiKeCRu666> jose, donde? usar el google chrome? XD
<jose> pues no tengo detalles, no puedo darte respuesta
<NiKeCRu666> como podría darte alcance de mas detalles para saber si me puedes ayudar?
<jose> detalles sobre el error
<jose> con decirme 'error de red' no me das nada de información
<NiKeCRu666> es que el google chrome solo me dice eso: "error de red" y la descarga se detiene
<NiKeCRu666> sino hubiera googleado el error y hubiera buscado mas informacion antes de preguntar en un canal de chat =/
<NiKeCRu666> y a veces ubuntu se desconecta de la red wifi y vuelve a conectarse
<jose> bueno, entonces problema de la red wifi?
<jose> cambia el router, reinicialo, llama a robofonica?
<NiKeCRu666> tengo otra computadora con windows y no se desconecta ni nada, todo anda bien
<jose> es una conexión inestable, el sistema no tiene nada que ver
<NiKeCRu666> por eso ando confundido, porque el router ya lo he testeado, con cable incluso
<NiKeCRu666> tal vez el driver del wifi?
<jose> no lo creo
<NiKeCRu666> bueno gracias de todas maneras
#ubuntu-pe 2015-02-26
<oa4cuq> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2016-02-29
<josue> hola amigos alguien por alli
#ubuntu-pe 2018-02-26
<locodir-user> Vieron que ahora el dominio muestra otra información? www.ubuntu.pe
